# Winter Wonderland Picture Thread



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sweet bruh! Picture #1 & picture #4 look the best in my opinion...so I think; my mind keeps changing the more I look at them, haha. Pic #2 has a neat light/dark lighting effect to it. I could def see Chevy asking you to use a couple of your/these pics again, but this time for some wintertime material/advertising on the Cruze, if you put them on the Cruze Facebook page again, lol. 

Other forum members who have/take pictures of their Cruzen in the white fluffy stuff throughout the winter, please add to this thread with some pictures as well! Thanks again Jon and keep em coming guys!


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

My cars first time snow/ice that came out of nowhere 
went to my wife's mothers house for Christmas lunch and a blizzard came through. Took forever to get home following people that don't how to drive in snow 
Traction control and steering was great had no problems


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

kylevh21 said:


> My cars first time snow/ice that came out of nowhere
> went to my wife's mothers house for Christmas lunch and a blizzard came through. Took forever to get home following people that don't how to drive in snow
> Traction control and steering was great had no problems



Sweet pic man! Glad you, your wife, and your cruze made it home safely! Yeah, I did hear about Arkansas getting hit with some pretty nasty weather! It's pretty crazy that Dallas got snow today. I dont usually associate Texas with snow but they have gotten their fair share of the fluffy white stuff the last couple of winters. We in Central VA are getting some snow right now!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

We too are expected to get quite a storm today. They're saying 4-7", with most of that coming between 1:00 and 8:00 tonight. So...tonight's drive home ought to be fun. So much for a happy, clean Cruze.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

We just have a slushy ice mess atm... ice sucks, at least snow is nice to look at.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

rmass09 said:


> We just have a slushy ice mess atm... ice sucks, at least snow is nice to look at.


Ours started with the slushy ice mess but now it is snowing!!!! @ 4 -6 by the time it is over. My wife is back home with her sister in Vietnam and is missing all the fun! LOL I called her and tried to explain the slush but unable. she knows ice and snow. I should have went to Fla after all but the weather down in Destin was supposed to be rain and wind and @60 degrees but surely not like this!!!!! Oh well I am from the Midwest not a big deal to me! Just hate being home all the time quite boring! Could take the Cruze out for a nice winter drive but maybe later


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Pictures in the snow so glad we have a garage


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd post pics, but there's a 2 foot drift in front of my garage and I can't get my car out.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

We got a picture of Kyle in the snow too!

The only picture I have of myself by my Cruze was on delivery night. Should probably change that sometime...


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

The ice really accented my headlights this morning, looked kinda cool








Started to snow now


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Grrrrr, it was so clean!

View attachment 9809



Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

kylevh21 said:


> Pictures in the snow so glad we have a garage


Sweet pics man! Thanks for posting! Ya'll def got your share of the fluffy stuff in Arkansas.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Beachernaut said:


> I'd post pics, but there's a 2 foot drift in front of my garage and I can't get my car out.


Well post some when you finally did her out, lol!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

This was taken a couple of days ago before last nights snow storm. We had powered up the snow guns to try to prep the ski trails for a December 26th opening. Ideal temp for blowing snow is 28 degrees. The large billowy cloud of white behind my car is the one of the guns.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well I got about a foot of the fluffy white stuff last night however its still snowing. Had to go to work so car got cleaned off. Will take a pic of it in a couple hours when I get a chance to sneak outside


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Yah 10" here in albany, ny! The cruze will stay in the garage. Time to get the jeep out for some 4wd fun.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Well post some when you finally did her out, lol!


Hehehehe... I had to dig her out last night to get my S-10 in to put the plow on. Here's a pic I snapped this morning.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's one from earlier this season.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

As promised a pic of her from a window at work.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Well over a foot here and still snowing. I'm glad I took this week off so I can take my time dealing with the cleanup. This is my Cruze under the snow.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Drove my cruze probably about a mile then parked it in the garage and the snow melted in a pattern (guessing were theres less insulation)


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Beachernaut said:


> Hehehehe... I had to dig her out last night to get my S-10 in to put the plow on. Here's a pic I snapped this morning.


Either your camera is tricking us, or Blue Granite Metallic looks like a very different (and still very nice) color in the snow!


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Nope, that's pretty much what it looks like in that light. The pic was taken during sunrise and it was cloudy this morning. That's actually my favorite part of the day in the winter, the snow almost glows.

Here's the other pic I snapped this morning.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmm, I had no idea it looked like more of a teal color. I don't think my dealer had one and the press photo (Blue Granite LTZ on the road) looks very gray.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, in sunlight you see more blue/gray, and in lower light it takes on more of a tealish look.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Great pics everybody! Keep em coming!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

View attachment 9830


Dirty as can be this morning, and in a bitter 15 degrees. But still lots of snow in the background.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> Drove my cruze probably about a mile then parked it in the garage and the snow melted in a pattern (guessing were theres less insulation)
> 
> View attachment 9820


That's probably where the hood reinforcement beams are located. Really neat picture.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Some of you saw this pic in another thread. If you look closely, you can see the snow in mid-air falling, it was quite a snowstorm that day.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

View attachment 9837


I thought y'all might enjoy this one, the Cruze looks a tad ghetto with wide white walls haha


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Me arriving to work this morning @6:30
After 5" or so. Butt was clenched a couple of times coming in.









Train to use your ebrake it works lol


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice pics. Just finished cleaning up from the 15" I got in the last storm. I've got another 5" to 7" coming tonight so I'll have to take more pictures where you'll actually be able to see my car.


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

sunline you take some sweet picz!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Looked outside this morning and saw the street was clear so I figured it hadn't snowed like they said and went to do paperwork for work. Later decided I wanted some cheap food to kill me faster and banked on taco bell. Went to get in my cruze and bam.








Decided Taco Bell wasn't worth it...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Arriving at work at 7:45 this morning, the snow was really coming down. Even I-376 was covered with 4 inches.








I'm a sucker when snow sticks to the trees. Looks awesome. This pic was on my way home, around 12:30. Snow was still on the roads!








I will say I'm very impressed with how the Cruze handled on the unplowed roads! I'm loving this car more and more each day.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

your front end looks crazy with all that snow stuck in the grill and bumper. lol


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol, yeah. It was bad, many vehicles were kicking snow up at me.

It was sad, I had no problem traveling in the snow, and people with big-a** 4X4 trucks were ticking me off, they were driving so freaking slow.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Arriving at work at 7:45 this morning, the snow was really coming down. Even I-376 was covered with 4 inches.
> View attachment 9868


+1 for another snow covered Cruze in the background!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> Looked outside this morning and saw the street was clear so I figured it hadn't snowed like they said and went to do paperwork for work. Later decided I wanted some cheap food to kill me faster and banked on taco bell. Went to get in my cruze and bam.
> View attachment 9867
> 
> 
> Decided Taco Bell wasn't worth it...


Same around here, got home around 2AM last night and it was relatively clear. Woke up this morning to a couple inches on the ground! Snowed all day lightly too.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

*LET THE DRIFTING COMMENCE!

No, not that kind.

This kind.

*









Even after the storm is done, it's not over. Living on a lake, it can get pretty nasty in winter. After the lake freezes over, all the snow likes to blow off the ice, up the hill, and then dump it in my front yard. I can get a couple inches of snow and end up with drifts a couple feet high in front of my driveway.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

After being crammed in the back seat of a Mountaineer all weekend, I'm really missing my Cruze. There are two Cruzen (1LT RS and 2LT RS) in the parking lot of the hotel...

I drove the Excursion last year for this weekend, so we didn't have a problem with space. I won't take this Excursion out in the salt though, so I'm happy to sacrifice comfort for a short time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

UpstateNYBill said:


> *LET THE DRIFTING COMMENCE!
> 
> No, not that kind.
> 
> ...


Why not both kinds?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Not really a picture of my cruze, but a picture taken while in the cruze waiting for the driveway to be cleared after the storm we got Saturday (haven't had a chance to get them up). And not that you can see them all, but its an all GM family in the driveway


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Why not both kinds?


Because I didn't go anywhere. 

I haven't even put on my snow tires yet. Because I didn't go anywhere. And because we aren't getting any significant snow for at least another week.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

View attachment 9908


Late 2012 2LT RS in the parking lot of the hotel last night. I think it's Black Granite? Haha gotta love winter.

The Ice Blue LT had left already, but I also caught a Crystal Red LS/early 1LT up by the building too.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Not exactly what most think of as winter, but I'd be happy if the little January thaw here lasted the rest of winter! Took the opportunity to clean the Cruze up nice. Didn't take the wheels off, but I did stick my hand in and clean them really well. They (and the whole car) just look so much better when clean and sparkly. I took it out to visit my grandma in the hospital, and the sun was shining on it where I parked. I'll say, 58 degrees, window down a little, it was a great day. Nice to hear that turbo again, and apparently my brake noise disappeared!

View attachment 10066



Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Not exactly what most think of as winter, but I'd be happy if the little January thaw here lasted the rest of winter! Took the opportunity to clean the Cruze up nice. Didn't take the wheels off, but I did stick my hand in and clean them really well. They (and the whole car) just look so much better when clean and sparkly. I took it out to visit my grandma in the hospital, and the sun was shining on it where I parked. I'll say, 58 degrees, window down a little, it was a great day. Nice to hear that turbo again, and apparently my brake noise disappeared!
> 
> View attachment 10066
> 
> ...



Sexy car there sir, haha!


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

ya f winter its 65F here in upstate NY today, and no ones complaining... i need to move to arizona tho..


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Still no snow here, and it was a dreary day today for the most part. No new good Cruze pics. This is all I have, after I finished the steering box job on the Excursion and tested it out.

View attachment 10243



Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Still no snow here, and it was a dreary day today for the most part. No new good Cruze pics. This is all I have, after I finished the steering box job on the Excursion and tested it out.
> 
> View attachment 10243
> 
> ...


You are really lucky to have gotten the autumn metallic color since it seems Chevy has discontinued the color. You have a rear beauty on your hands. It might help you get more money on trade in day, whenever that might be, lol!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> You are really lucky to have gotten the autumn metallic color since it seems Chevy has discontinued the color. You have a rear beauty on your hands. It might help you get more money on trade in day, whenever that might be, lol!


I agree. Now that the color is discontinued, all thoughts of ever trading for an ECO MT are gone. So I'll just have to turn it into an ECO...

Hopefully I won't have to worry about trading any time soon. Plus I'm not really a fan of trading anyway, I much prefer to sell on my own.

I don't think it'll be worth any more money in the future though, but it may be an easier sell. There was a similar Excursion color called Chestnut Metallic that's just a little more brown than Autumn. It's rare now (only offered in the first two model years), and many of the enthusiasts keep saying how much they love it, but surprisingly it wasn't a big seller when new.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Saw another twin on my way home today! I'm sure it has to be the same car a few of these times.

View attachment 10312



Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

it wasnt me. Mine stayed home in the driveway today.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Been awhile since we've had measurable snow, but here's my best so far ...


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

My cruze's first expierience in the snow. 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Bout time we finally got snow here.

And it's my baby's first snow :3


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Bout time we finally got snow here.
> 
> And it's my baby's first snow :3


Nice! Yeah, we're getting snow here in central VA too.... supposed to getting 1-3 inches Friday.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

All these Cruzen losing their salted road virginity, summer needs to get here soon.

We had probably a 1/2" overnight that caused them to salt like crazy.


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> All these Cruzen losing their salted road virginity, summer needs to get here soon.
> 
> We had probably a 1/2" overnight that caused them to salt like crazy.


It's to cold for salt here. But driving to Milwaukee tonight I will probably hit salt along the way, in Indiana or Illinois.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Even the thick crust of salt couldn't save the roads today...one of those days were you make your own lane on the freeway.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

With the talk of windshield decals and Chinese characters the other day, I had to take this pic today when I saw this plate frame. Much less tacky than a windshield decal: 

View attachment 10449



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Can't really tell. Is it dragons?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Not sure about on the sides, but there's a Chinese letter in the bottom center.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

- droid razr maxx.


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

More drifting after the storm.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

UpstateNYBill said:


> More drifting after the storm.


Thanks for posting, Bill. I hope we have more updates from the "Nemo" zone. In your case, living by a lake with the drifting might be good because you won't have it as deep in some places.


----------



## CruzeFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

i lost her in the storm =[


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

CruzeFTW said:


> View attachment 10875
> 
> 
> i lost her in the storm =[


Nice! Or not, depending on your perspective.



Sunline Fan said:


> Thanks for posting, Bill. I hope we have more updates from the "Nemo" zone. In your case, living by a lake with the drifting might be good because you won't have it as deep in some places.


Yeah, since it was a fine, light, powdery snow, alot of it blew further than usual. I don't have nearly as much snow blowing to do this time. It also makes it really difficult to say how much snow we got exactly. I'm guessing a foot, being quite a bit inland from the coast where the deepest snow fell.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

The northeast is getting hit hard by snow storms right now right? Lets get some more winter wonderland pics up from those members up there.


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

*It's a Cruze under all that snow.*










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

great picture. I would love to have gotten all that snow over here in boise. you better start diggin


----------



## CruzeFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

i cant even get to my cruze XD had to take a far pic my streets are yet to be plowed and its about to my waist high btw im 6 foot so yea


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Poor cruze


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> Poor cruze
> View attachment 10894


That's a NY plate. Anyone here?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

CruzeFTW said:


> View attachment 10875
> 
> 
> i lost her in the storm =[


wow definitely lost


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

UpstateNYBill said:


> That's a NY plate. Anyone here?


Not sure, was one of the headline photos on the weather channel.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

looks cool covered in snow


----------



## CruzeFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

rmass09 said:


> Poor cruze
> View attachment 10894



**** that sucks

but got mine free finally ......but she got some bruses now =[


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

coundlt even leave the driveway on friday


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> Poor cruze
> View attachment 10894


I saw that on the news yesterday too. It just flashed quickly, so it was basically the same view.


----------



## Nickruckusnj (May 30, 2012)

Winter Storm Nemo was a fun one!!









This pic is from when I went up to WhiteFace to ride for the weekend


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nickruckusnj said:


> Winter Storm Nemo was a fun one!!
> 
> View attachment 10913
> 
> ...


I'd hate to see you slide into a curb with those wheels. Those look pretty nice. Why not grab some snow tires on steelies for the winter?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

So glad both my Cruze and the Sonic were in the garage and we didnt have to go anywhere. If I did I wouldve fired up the Suburban,


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'd hate to see you slide into a curb with those wheels. Those look pretty nice. Why not grab some snow tires on steelies for the winter?


It looks like he has some 5 spoke LT rims on in the first pic...


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> Poor cruze
> View attachment 10894


I bet you still had the OE goodyears on her huh?


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

spaycace said:


> I bet you still had the OE goodyears on her huh?


heh, not my car, just saw it on the news. Also like to think I'm a better winter driver than to ditch my baby


----------



## Nickruckusnj (May 30, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'd hate to see you slide into a curb with those wheels. Those look pretty nice. Why not grab some snow tires on steelies for the winter?


I actually threw my stock wheels back on after WhiteFace. I almost put the car in a ditch while driving to the mountain one day. It was scary as ****. And I got pulled over by a cop shortly after haha. The stock wheels are MUCH BETTER in the snow!!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Once again managed to dodge a double digit car pile-up in a whiteout. And of course 2 seconds later there was blue sky visible


----------



## Medfire4905 (Feb 14, 2013)

Pictures of my new used Cruze behind the fire station today. I rinsed off all the ice and snow on it from sitting outside last night while on shift. The Michelin HX MXM4 tires that it came with suck for driving in the snow.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Any forum members currently getting any snow where you live? I heard Tulsa is getting some as well as in the hills of Arizona.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Crazy snow white outs here no real accumalation though.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Crazy snow white outs here no real accumalation though.


You should snap some pics if you get a chance.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Crazy snow white outs here no real accumalation though.


Yeah, hard to believe it snowed all day yet nothing accumulated. They've put so much salt on all the roads and parking lots after that ice situation last weekend that it just can't accumulate now.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Had some decent loss of visibility today but nothing near what I posted last time. Mostly lake effect (in Akron, Oh this week)


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I think central Va is supposed to get a little wintry mix of the white stuff on Friday but like this whole winter, it either won't come or it'll be weak and look like nothing happened the next day!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Denver is getting it's largest storm of the winter so far. When I got home my headlights had completely iced over with about half an inch of dirty ice. Basically they were useless. Fortunately my fogs had not picked up the ice so they were still doing their job.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> Denver is getting it's largest storm of the winter so far. When I got home my headlights had completely iced over with about half an inch of dirty ice. Basically they were useless. Fortunately my fogs had not picked up the ice so they were still doing their job.


Be safe out there man! Snap some pics if you can


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

H*** froze over today. Was 70 for last couple days and today.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> H*** froze over today. Was 70 for last couple days and today.
> View attachment 11230


I heard on the news last night, Red Robin is offering free chili to people if it stays below freezing for a whole 24 hours in H**l, MI (near where AutumnCruzeRS is) this weekend. The forecast looks like it'll go into the upper 30s though, so I'm not sure it'll happen.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So much for Denver's snow. I had about three measly inches this morning. My understanding is that the eastern plains of Colorado picked up a foot of snow, but I wasn't out there to get pictures.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I heard on the news last night, Red Robin is offering free chili to people if it stays below freezing for a whole 24 hours in H**l, MI (near where AutumnCruzeRS is) this weekend. The forecast looks like it'll go into the upper 30s though, so I'm not sure it'll happen.


Which Red Robin or all of them? The closes RR to HE double hockeysticks is I think in Brighton.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Which Red Robin or all of them? The closes RR to HE double hockeysticks is I think in Brighton.


Apparently all of them:

http://www.livingstondaily.com/arti...fs-Red-Robin-Cup-chili-free-****-freezes-over


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I think central Va is supposed to get a little wintry mix of the white stuff on Friday but like this whole winter, it either won't come or it'll be weak and look like nothing happened the next day!


VA sucks for snow this year. The whole DMV area keeps getting missed by the bands of the snow storms that keep kicking the crap out of New England.

Ah well. Makes getting around a lot easier.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> VA sucks for snow this year. The whole DMV area keeps getting missed by the bands of the snow storms that keep kicking the crap out of New England.
> 
> Ah well. Makes getting around a lot easier.


Yeah, it's kinda weird how that keeps happening! I too am somewhat grateful for not having to bury my car out of snow and having to deal with my fellow Virginians who can't drive worth a **** even when a inch of snow gets on the road, lol! It would be nice to get a few inches and have it actually stick around for a few days though! lol


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

We got around 3inches last night into this morning. Snow drifts are a pain in the ass (no pics though was running late and took extra time to get to work) However this is a pic from a week or so on a saturday morning outside the station before pulling it into the garage to sit and be cleaned.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Finally - it's coming down about an inch an hour right now.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> Finally - it's coming down about an inch an hour right now.
> 
> View attachment 11317
> View attachment 11318


Wow! I wish VA would get just a lil of that at some point this winter. Great Pictures! Your cruze still looks awesome under all that snow but you should probably get it in that garage, lol!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The garage is a 22x20 foot storage closet. I'd rather get the Solara in there. Ragtops don't like snow.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> The garage is a 22x20 foot storage closet. I'd rather get the Solara in there. Ragtops don't like snow.


At your rate, it won't be long before it's replaced with another Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> At your rate, it won't be long before it's replaced with another Cruze.


Only if GM makes a drop top Cruze. It's my wife's car and she absolutely loves being able to put the top down.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> Only if GM makes a drop top Cruze. It's my wife's car and she absolutely loves being able to put the top down.


You can probably find a place in California to make that happen. The guy who bought my grandma's Grand Marquis thought about doing that if his daughter wasn't going to drive it.


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

My cruze covered this morning.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I dealt with this today. Too lazy to shovel this heavy wet stuff.

View attachment 11391



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

If only I had a picture of the snow bank I plowed through this morning. The **** sub streets were so slippery and when I went to turn, it wasn't going all the way.

No snow got through the lower grill though...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> If only I had a picture of the snow bank I plowed through this morning. The **** sub streets were so slippery and when I went to turn, it wasn't going all the way.
> 
> No snow got through the lower grill though...


Parking brake and floor the gas next time to pull out of a skid.

Y u no drive 4WD SUV in snow?!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

took tuesday night stopped before going down the small hill to the stop sign and then turning to go down the next hill. the roads were crap. bot pics are from the same spot. one with flash and one without


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Parking brake and floor the gas next time to pull out of a skid.


I probably would have slid the right side into the bank then. I made it mostly around the corner- only the RF tire went up on the grass there. It's one of these narrow divided entrances.



jblackburn said:


> Y u no drive 4WD SUV in snow?!


Because too nice for salt!

I swapped rear bumpers on it the other day, painted for a chrome one I had to match the other chrome I put on. Nothing was rusty behind there, at all. It was awesome!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Any members getting any snow right now or likely to see some this weekend?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Any members getting any snow right now or likely to see some this weekend?


Don't get me started...

I had to go out this late morning/early afternoon. There was already a very light dusting on the ground and it was flurrying. It's warm enough that it's wet too. So after spending an hour at the car wash last night anticipating the next seven clear days, it got all ****** up. It isn't bad, but not that 'clean' look.

Oh well, life goes on, and at least I had one of those turn-around-and-say-to-myself,-****,-look-at-that-sexy-thing moments before it got dirty again.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Don't get me started...
> 
> I had to go out this late morning/early afternoon. There was already a very light dusting on the ground and it was flurrying. It's warm enough that it's wet too. So after spending an hour at the car wash last night anticipating the next seven clear days, it got all ****** up. It isn't bad, but not that 'clean' look.
> 
> ...



****, that sucks man! I'm sure it still looks pretty good though. If you haven't already, you should invest in a couple spray bottles of some waterless wash product...that way when you get a little dirt, dust, bird **** on your car you don't have to go spend a hour and a bunch of quarters at the car wash, lol! 

Poorboy's World Spray & Wipe Waterless Wash, Detailer's Pro (DP) Series Waterless Auto Wash, Adam's Waterless Car Wash, and Chemical Guys Smart EcoSmart Waterless Wash all claim to do this and look like pretty good choices and should be available on autogeek.net or other websites.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well it looks like I may be getting my wish for VA to finally get some snow. Unfortunately it might be more than I or other Virginians truly want or need this late in the winter season, lol. 

According to news reports the east coast is going to be getting a major snow storm this week, starting sometimes Tuesday night and ending sometime Thursday. The Charlottesville area which is about 35 miles away from me is supposed to maybe see anywhere from 10-15" of snow, so it's not looking too good. Hopefully, the small town I live in will only get about 5-8" which would be enough for me. I'm not looking forward to these possible power outages either, lol! I guess you have to be careful what you wish for, haha!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Had an interesting feature from last nights snow when i went to my car this morning, the snow wrapped around my antenna dropped down to make an arc


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 11655
............lots of new snow here............


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Uhhhhhh,

Dirty old man eyes say that doesn't look much like an antenna.


Sorry, couldn't just shut up,

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My ECO MT on top of Vail Pass.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

It looks like some parts (near where I live) of VA will be getting some snow tonight starting around 6pm. It won't be anywhere near as much as our last storm of 15" but it's supposed to be anywhere between 1-4". Any other cruze members getting some snow right now or expect to get some in the next few hours/day? If so, be sure to post some more pics!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My Cruze at Chatfield State Park.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey I was wondering when winter is over are we going to have a Spring Wonderland thread with pictures of our cars all covered in pollen?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Summer wonderland.... beautifully cleaned and polished?  Bought my Cruze in January and being that it was new I wanted to keep it clean... suited up and brought a towel. Washed that thing in the snow. Only car in the city that was clean, I regret nothing.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Hey I was wondering when winter is over are we going to have a Spring Wonderland thread with pictures of our cars all covered in pollen?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Sure, if and when spring ever arrives...


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I thought spring started last week on the calender


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I thought spring started last week on the calender


Technically it did.

Groundhog apology: Howell Nature Center says its woodchuck is sorry for predicting an early spring


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I thought spring started last week on the calender


It did - we have something called "Springtime in the Rockies" here. Yesterday the sun was out and it was snowing.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

>


Yeah, we got 3" here. No one actually thought they'd be right this time since temperatures were in the 40's the day before, and last time they called for a huge snow event (remember "snowquester"?), nothing happened.

I think everyone's just ready for this cold to go away.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

*Springtime in the Rockies*

Yesterday it was sunny and 71 in Denver. Today mid 20s and


----------



## 13Cruze (Mar 12, 2013)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Arriving at work at 7:45 this morning, the snow was really coming down. Even I-376 was covered with 4 inches.
> View attachment 9868
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you painted the front end silver, I think it looks pretty good!


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

spring in mpls. last year i had my motorcycle out on march 14th. this year its still in storage 







i had remote started the car and when i was walking to the car the snow on the hood slid off.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Winter is now over here in southern New York. All of the ski grooming equipment has been parked for the rest of the year and Mountain Creek Ski Area is now closed!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Several Colorado Ski Areas are reopening on weekends for at least one to two more weekends. Our snowpack has increased by over 10% since the beginning of April.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I had serious doubt of the LRR tires. They held out fine but winter tires would be better. 
























































And this...










Original thread 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-discussion-forum/34529-1st-day-snow-eco.html


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Taken from my apartment. Can you spit the cruze?









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

how long the snow will lie?
we from about November to April


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

OuBi said:


> how long the snow will lie?
> we from about November to April


Depends on what you count as snow.

In Cleveland, Ohio we can see this till end of may and get hit with random hail storms up to July.


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> In Cleveland, Ohio we can see this till end of may and get hit with random hail storms up to July.


horror what :shocked:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Hail is a big concern in the Denver area as well. Our snow plows have to come out at least once each summer to clear hail from the roads.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is a photo of a winter wonderland my wife and I put together for our grandkids.

View attachment 49281


Now I have to find a scale model of the Cruze to add to it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Doughnuts! 

J/K I had to turn the car around to not get the police cars in the shot. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

OuBi said:


> how long the snow will lie?
> we from about November to April


Normally it starts around November and it's gone as late as May with snow. And then it rains like he'll


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I had serious doubt of the LRR tires. They held out fine but winter tires would be better.
> 
> And this...
> 
> ...


Is this what happens after the engine shield recall. Howd all that snow build up in there?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

^Wow that can't be good. I'd buy the shield if I lived in snow.


Nice set up Nick.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Is this what happens after the engine shield recall. Howd all that snow build up in there?


Never driven a Cruzen/Verano with shield in tact. Once I get all needed to do my own changes I will order one. Not going to buy one just to have dealership tear it up and tell me after the fact.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> View attachment 49297
> 
> 
> Doughnuts!
> ...


Hey, I did doughnuts too! But in a dually pickup. FTW.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Never got to, city hall is to the right of the picture. I do miss my AWD (open front dif) donuts. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

We got hit with massive amounts, just look at it!










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

house i live in at work










stuck in my driveway










getting the snowblower goin to get the car unstuck











...no vehicle other than 4wd makes it into my driveway without getting stuck, its banked the wrong way

my truck stuck










my miata stuck










plus the other dozen vehicles unpictured


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

That reminds me when we really got got hit.









A white car is not invisible in snow. I would try to wash that thing before it looked like yours. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> That reminds me when we really got got hit.
> 
> View attachment 51257
> 
> ...


i havent washed a car in 15yrs, aint gonna start


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> i havent washed a car in 15yrs, aint gonna start


Not gonna have you break tradition then, the people who know you best may think something is wrong  

Looks like more snow is coming down so more pics will show up here.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Here was that tree I been trying to get a picture by. 









Random pic










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

At my job. Mountain Creek Ski Area with the snow guns going in the background by the main lodge.








Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> We got hit with massive amounts, just look at it!
> 
> View attachment 51233
> 
> ...


Looks like ya have a heated driveway!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Looks like ya have a heated driveway!!


It was almost 60*F the day before. Now the ground is cold enough for it to stick. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

About to road trip now, will try and snap a few as I go. Might stop by lordstown if I have the time. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Before and after.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

It has snowed every day this week. Only an inch or two each time at most, nothing like western NY.

That will change tonight, as we are expecting over a foot in the hills where I am.

In the meantime, here is a picture from yesterday...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay so I will throw a picture into this thread. This is at Mountain Creek Ski Area looking at the South Peak which is our terrain park. We have been blowing snow all week in preparation for opening up this weekend.








Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Ready to play in the 12 inches of snow...











This is what it looked like before the shovel work..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Didn't take as many as I figured, snow in NJ was temporary down then it rained turning into frozen slush. Then eventually it washed away. 


































Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Quick shot after leaving my car at the airport for a week. Was mid 40s when I left and 30 when I got back. Overall it was about 3 inches or so









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Saw the fuel truck so I left to another station.










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

When I got home









The Subaru is froze over.




















Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Phoenixcruze (Feb 14, 2013)

We had an ice storm not too long ago up here in the Greater Toronto area.....(-thank-God for remote start!!  )


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah that looked worse than what we had a few days ago. 

My current situation


















Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wish here in western VA/Shenandoah Valley we would actually get some snow worth talking about. Nothing here but a few flurries and some ice earlier in the month of December.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No you really do not want to wish for Snow ...
You can always go visit some Snow now that it is Winter .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> I wish here in western VA/Shenandoah Valley we would actually get some snow worth talking about. Nothing here but a few flurries and some ice earlier in the month of December.


Move closer to the DMV area and find out how flawed the traffic signals timing in DC is when snow hits the ground. 1 light is red for 9 mins but 3 lights leading to it are green for 3 minutes. Only perfect setup I seen was that Rt 1 strip leaving Crystal City headed to 495. If you drive the speed limit you make them all. drop speed and you catch a few.

Yesterday when I left work.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm with Brian v on this one.......I've been shoveling/snowblowing 'Winter Wonderland' since 8AM New Years Day and I'll be clearing up to foot of 'Winter Wonderland' today as the day goes on.

Bah, Humbug!
Rob


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

We got molested with snow and it's still coming down. I dug the driveway out around 1 pm EST and now I wake up to worse than I started off. I did manage to get high centered earlier turning around in a neighborhood. You know you from Cleveland when you have 4 people stop walking and stare at you spin tires instead of trying to help. After a bit of rocking I got out and was on my way again. Took a few pics but not of me stuck and was too late to see what the engine bay looked like on a center high cut engine shield. 





































That lower grille is packed with snow. At these temps it's never going to open anytime soon. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just went to patio to take this pic.










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome to my world Merc6 and it's headed your way (more of it).......it finally ended today at around three pm.......45 hours since it began New Years Eve.

Now comes the cold......Saturdays high is forcast -5......Sunday, lower yet.

Fear not!......builds character.

Rob


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, Im sure that engine bay is not looking too nice right about now, lol!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Robby said:


> Welcome to my world Merc6 and it's headed your way (more of it).......it finally ended today at around three pm.......45 hours since it began New Years Eve.
> 
> Now comes the cold......Saturdays high is forcast -5......Sunday, lower yet.
> 
> ...


Yeah I feel you there. Took me an extra hour to get home from vacation today and that's because I was on a toll road that is frequently plowed. Today got up to 4 I think and I don't want to know what tomorrow is going to be like. But we are supposed to be getting more snow. Sorry no pics but there was about 5 inches on my car when I went to brush it off


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Taken ten minutes ago. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi all there !
Just wanted to say that You seem to have taken our snow. We should have that kind of weather in this time of year, but we don't have snow at all here in Finland.
Haven't had at all during this "winter". And it's also very warm, about +1C...+5C, ~+34F...+41F, and the weather forecast has promised it will stay like it.
We had few real winters, perhaps 4, but before that we had about 20 years without almost any real winter. There was few such that we got some snow and cold for few days but then it warmed again and the snow melted away. Anyway, now we have had rain almost all the time and everything is so wet and dark and awful.
I really miss the cold and snow. This wet weather with heavy wind feels much colder than colder temperatures without this much moisture in the air.
Just You who have snow, be happy. Without snow there is not much light around and to see in the roads is difficult. Here the day light is very dimm and only for few hours. In northern Finland the situation is still different, there is snow and cold and a lot more light. Even when the day is much shorter.
Sorry I don't have any photos, I write this at work.
Best regards from a snowless European side in the North of the Globe !
Risto


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bullet said:


> Hi all there !
> Just wanted to say that You seem to have taken our snow. We should have that kind of weather in this time of year, but we don't have snow at all here in Finland.
> Haven't had at all during this "winter". And it's also very warm, about +1C...+5C, ~+34F...+41F, and the weather forecast has promised it will stay like it.
> We had few real winters, perhaps 4, but before that we had about 20 years without almost any real winter. There was few such that we got some snow and cold for few days but then it warmed again and the snow melted away. Anyway, now we have had rain almost all the time and everything is so wet and dark and awful.
> ...


You are welcome to what we have here. Not sure if you are allowed to export our snow it may contain ingredients banned in other countries 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks ! Oh yes, too much everything banned here. Also USPS fees would be too much, as well as the tax.
Have a nice weekend !
Risto


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

We got a decent amount of snow last night... Currently 0 degrees and feels like -25 with the windchill


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

I can't see the photos for some reason, but the "cold" feels much colder when it's warmer with a high moisture content in the air than in colder temperature with less moisture in the air, and wind makes everything worse. How ever, it's all depending of dressing, and good car equipments.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Snowing and blowing,
No need to go out today,
It is the weekend.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sunny and upper 50s today in Denver.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

You mean sunny and upper 50s and stoned in Denver.

I bet you could find some snow in the mountains and join in this thread with a pic.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a picture from last year in this thread already. As for stoned, you must be driving on C-470, the US's only six lane gravel road from all the sand and gravel that gets put down on it.


----------



## minihorse927 (Jan 15, 2014)

No cruising for this one until the roads clean up. If I'm lucky, they might make it to mine tomorrow afternoon. Been snowing off and on since Thursday night and they have yet to clean my road.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Darn us Floridians and no snow.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> Darn us Floridians and no snow.


Careful what you wish for, as Florida can get snow every once in a while. :smile:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> Darn us Floridians and no snow.


That isn't snow on top of all those heads peering through their steering wheels?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Earlier today. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Dirty!

But not as dirty as mine. :smile:


----------



## CyberSpace_7 (Jan 21, 2014)

I didn't even know the whole grill wasn't functional till I came out to this the other day! still learning about my new baby!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CyberSpace_7 said:


> I didn't even know the whole grill wasn't functional till I came out to this the other day! still learning about my new baby!


Yep, ECO gas and ECO diesel have an even smaller opening with 70ish diamonds open in the upper half (about the width of the Bowtie) when the lower grille is closed.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's the Suburban semi-buried. Can't wait to shovel! Wahoo!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

A foot of snow already, with a few more inches expected yet. I should snow blow.


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Just rolled over 650 miles on it. Sure is dirty lol. Just did the intake resonator delete yesterday and am very impressed. Much better throttle response. The Cruze goes through the snow like a champ with the snow tires on!


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

Cant wait till summer rolls around and I can cruise with my windows down

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

I see that You have great cross-country ski'ing possibilities there, so You should enjoy Your excellent winter. I envy Your snow as all we had here melted away just recently and they have not promised more in the near future. And I thought we would still have a real winter, but no we do not have it. It was like this for about 20 years, then few real winters and now again, no winter at all. And it starts to be too late for a winter to come.
So, like Bobby McFerrin says "Don't Worry Be Happy". You're all well there...............


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

Here is a shot from two days ago in Binbrook, ON. That;s my 6 year old son Max in the snow next to the Cruze. The snow was to the body line below the windows. We got 10-12 inches everywhere's and lots of tall drifts like this one was.




Adam


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Few days ago.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Drove 200 miles today for work in a snowstorm. I had a wheelbarrow full of snow stuck to the back of my Cruze. I am expecting 18 to 24 inches of snow from this storm where I live.









Watched a Subaru spin out in front of me. I'm betting he didn't have snow tires.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yup, that's my car buried over on the right









Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

What are ya waiting for? Grab a shovel! :biglaugha:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

That explains all the NJ weather warnings I been getting this afternoon.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, I think we got at least 20 inches here in the Waynesboro/Staunton, Virginia area! And they are calling for more tonight into Saturday morning!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Snowed in! Drifts 3 to 4+ feet high...


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

My car hasn't been washed since Thanksgiving due to the wonderful weather we've had, but the sun was out today and we saw a whopping 22 degrees! I figured I'd wash it and get some pics, since the only pics I've taken since the Eibach springs were installed have been in the snow and the car was a salty mess. With the snow melting, I did get some cool reflections in the puddles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello all, 

These are great pictures!

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

What wonderful weather we're having today.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

....


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So I heard that Wilmington, NY's Whiteface Mountain got some snow today and that publicists at the Olympic Regional Development Authority are billing it as the first snow of the season in the East.

So in other words, I'm sure this thread should be back up and popping in no time, lol! Any members here seen any of the fluffy white stuff yet?


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

In our small country there has been snowing for few days already in the southern Lapland. Yesterday they said in the weather forecast that it came about 10 cm layer during one day. I's not much still. In midsummer eve we got 20 cm about into the same area. In my living area, in the south-west coast, the weather is warmer and raining water though I would like more to get snow.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I sure hope the white stuff doesn't pay a visit for a long time yet... 
But I am sure it will be here any day.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I heard parts of VA are supposed to see a few snow flakes this Saturday despite it being in the 80's today! Anyone else expecting to see a few flakes this weekend according to your weatherman?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> I heard parts of VA are supposed to see a few snow flakes this Saturday despite it being in the 80's today! Anyone else expecting to see a few flakes this weekend according to your weatherman?


Got a half inch of snow yesterday and it didn't get above 30F today... I guess winter is here in the north.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

TDCruze said:


> Got a half inch of snow yesterday and it didn't get above 30F today... I guess winter is here in the north.


Well don't be afraid to take some pics of your Cruze in the snow and post them here as this is the thread for it, haha!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> Well don't be afraid to take some pics of your Cruze in the snow and post them here as this is the thread for it, haha!


Haha! Yeah I would have, but there wasn't very much. Next round I will. Shouldn't have to wait too long...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Is yer neighbor's garage realĺy out of plumb or are we looking at an optical elusion ?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes the garage is leaning like that for years.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice snow pics! Still waiting for ours, lots of cold, but no snow yet...

Oh BTW better be careful "Ice Possible" :uhh: :grin:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> Nice snow pics! Still waiting for ours, lots of cold, but no snow yet...
> 
> Oh BTW better be careful "Ice Possible" :uhh: :grin:


19*F now, I already found it.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

My outside temp reading was 10F this morning. I don't think I've ever seen 10F in November here in SE Michigan. I guess it wasn't quite a record, but I sure don't ever remember it being this cold this early.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iggy said:


> My outside temp reading was 10F this morning. I don't think I've ever seen 10F in November here in SE Michigan. I guess it wasn't quite a record, but I sure don't ever remember it being this cold this early.


My Penelope said 14 on my ride in. Wind chills were in the low negatives they say, and somewhere we actually were tied for the record low. Not sure if it was in the D or somewhere else around.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

No snow here in Virginia yet but certainly somewhat cold. Its about 20 but feels like 14 since its windy like **** outside.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> My Penelope said 14 on my ride in. Wind chills were in the low negatives they say, and somewhere we actually were tied for the record low. Not sure if it was in the D or somewhere else around.


"It's so cold in the D..." That song never gets old! 



Starks8 said:


> No snow here in Virginia yet but certainly somewhat cold. Its about 20 but feels like 14 since its windy like **** outside.


Normally you guys are closing the government down, Not gonna wish you had snow but we have some to spare if you want us to send you a cold front that way. 13 is what we see now, glad I swapped the trans fluids over. Reverse seems to be the hardest gear to get in the dead cold.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Merc wants some of dat T-babyyyy!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

There should be a lot of people posting in here. I know many of you are getting snowed on right now,lol! Let's get some pictures of your Cruze in the snow up shall we?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like the NY guys are too busy trying to find their cars to take a picture of them.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

So far, this is the most snow I've seen this year, and I really need to get my garage cleaned out before we get any REAL big snows...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iggy said:


> So far, this is the most snow I've seen this year, and I really need to get my garage cleaned out before we get any REAL big snows...


Had about 2-3" in my driveway this morning, but a lot less in Southfield.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

iggy said:


> So far, this is the most snow I've seen this year, and I really need to get my garage cleaned out before we get any REAL big snows...



Beautiful sight right there, haha!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Had about 2-3" in my driveway this morning, but a lot less in Southfield.



Where are your pics than Jon! You're slacking man! Haha/jk! I saw the one pic you put up on Facebook but you should show this thread the love too, lol! Be safe out there.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Where are your pics than Jon! You're slacking man! Haha/jk! I saw the one pic you put up on Facebook but you should show this thread the love too, lol! Be safe out there.


Too much trouble to link the pic here from mobile. My attachment box is full and I haven't taken the time to figure out how to clean it out.


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

No snow coming for me until Tuesday. We're supposed to get some rain/ice crap all weekend so Claire is gonna stay safe and sound (aka salt free!) in my garage all weekend while I drive the Ion to work. The good part about driving the Saturn (*cough cough*... Am I really typing, "the good part about driving the Saturn?!?!") is that I appreciate Claire so much more by the second as I drive the worn out clutch, noisy, poor handling, cheap Ion.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Too much trouble to link the pic here from mobile. My attachment box is full and I haven't taken the time to figure out how to clean it out.



You're gonna have to work on that ASAP man! I need pics of your Cruze in the snow in my life right now, haha!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jasondcruze said:


> No snow coming for me until Tuesday. We're supposed to get some rain/ice crap all weekend so Claire is gonna stay safe and sound (aka salt free!) in my garage all weekend while I drive the Ion to work. The good part about driving the Saturn (*cough cough*... Am I really typing, "the good part about driving the Saturn?!?!") is that I appreciate Claire so much more by the second as I drive the worn out clutch, noisy, poor handling, cheap Ion.


Yer Cruzen has a nice name! Using -J's official scale of cuteness, it seems that Claires often lie up toward the top end. In my experience anyway.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Hahaha, yea thanks. I've never met an ugly Claire before.. Dated one I had a crush on for years but she turned out to be crazy, still hot though..


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jasondcruze said:


> Hahaha, yea thanks. I've never met an ugly Claire before.. Dated one I had a crush on for years but she turned out to be crazy, still hot though..


Well that sounds like the situation to use the Vicky Mendoza Diagonal on Barney Stinson's hot/crazy scale!

Now to figure out where Claire falls on -J's scale of cuteness, somewhere between Gertrude and Kate. Definitely not far from the Kate end.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

hahaha definitely not gertrude


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Well that sounds like the situation to use the Vicky Mendoza Diagonal on Barney Stinson's hot/crazy scale!
> 
> Now to figure out where Claire falls on -J's scale of cuteness, somewhere between Gertrude and Kate. Definitely not far from the Kate end.
> 
> ...


Can't find, YouTube copyright flagged it. Is it like this in comparison? 

http://youtu.be/hKWmFWRVLlU


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Can't find, YouTube copyright flagged it. Is it like this in comparison?
> 
> http://youtu.be/hKWmFWRVLlU


Basically. He took Barney's theory, swapped the axis, and called it the best thing since sliced bread.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

hahahaha, i love that video!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Suburban at work today. I left the Cruze home because of the storm but mostly because I do not have my snow tires on yet and also I cannot bear the thought of getting her dirty.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Too much trouble to link the pic here from mobile. My attachment box is full and I haven't taken the time to figure out how to clean it out.


Go to settings then down to miscellaneous just above moderation on the bottom left.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Jon are you camera shy again ? 

Well don't feel bad , the Starks forgot it Snowed and has cold feet !


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> Jon are you camera shy again ?
> 
> Well don't feel bad , the Starks forgot it Snowed and has cold feet !


Haven't had much snow lately at all. The one time we did, I was getting to work in the dark and leaving in the dark.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Haven't had much snow lately at all. The one time we did, I was getting to work in the dark and leaving in the dark.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That's been me but the snow we have isn't enough to make a fuss over. If I move the car, it will clear it's self before I get to the end of the street.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

3' of snow last 2 days


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

boraz said:


> 3' of snow last 2 days


Assuming that's 1 meter, I'm jealous.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> Assuming that's 1 meter, I'm jealous.


meter?

i dont even know of a canadian that has ever used that term in day to day conversation


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

boraz said:


> meter?
> 
> i dont even know of a canadian that has ever used that term in day to day conversation


OK - yard. Basically did you mean 3 feet (3') or 3 inches (3"). If it's the former I'm jealous. The latter not so much. I love snow.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

obermd said:


> OK - yard. Basically did you mean 3 feet (3') or 3 inches (3"). If it's the former I'm jealous. The latter not so much. I love snow.


I Dislike Snow ! So whatever we get I'll send Back to Colorado ...

Ya Know when it Snows in the Sierra's . It is measured in the Ft. Usually 3 to 6 Ft. 

It's like driving through tunnels of white .


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> OK - yard. Basically did you mean 3 feet (3') or 3 inches (3"). If it's the former I'm jealous. The latter not so much. I love snow.


gotcha

yeah 3 ft

hopefully they plow the road today, its touch and go making it to and from work


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

boraz said:


> gotcha
> 
> yeah 3 ft
> 
> hopefully they plow the road today, its touch and go making it to and from work


Pics or it didn't happen! :grin:


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Finally got around to taking some snow pics of the Cruze today. 
This is a nice spot about 10 mins from my house. 
That is a lake in the background.


----------



## Gurkburk92 (Dec 5, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> Finally got around to taking some snow pics of the Cruze today.
> This is a nice spot about 10 mins from my house.
> That is a lake in the background.
> 
> ...


Is your cruze lowered?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Gurkburk92 said:


> Is your cruze lowered?


No it's not, it probably looks lower because of the snow.


----------



## Gurkburk92 (Dec 5, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> No it's not, it probably looks lower because of the snow.


Might be that your 2014 Cruze is factory lowered. My 2011 2.0D is "much" higher in the backend, add the same amount of space as there is now and you'll have what i have


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

Today


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MINI 3NI said:


> Today


I like the paint job.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Finally, some snow.









Yes, that's a roof rack on my ECO. Here's why I have one:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Post up in the cruze pic game so I don't have to change it again ..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Done.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> Finally, some snow.
> 
> View attachment 126210
> 
> ...


Need to clear out yer garage there Mike...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yep - gotta make space for the convertible.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

Getting the season underway up here in Alaska!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Friday we had a foot of snow. I cleared the front and side windows on Sunday. This morning I took these pictures after getting to work (dark) and then at the dealership's service bay. The wind patterns are interesting.

View attachment 127841
View attachment 127849
View attachment 127857
View attachment 127865


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What pics ?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take another look brian. AG was having some sort of server problem earlier this evening.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My pics from last night aren't showing this morning. I'll edit the post when I get home today.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - now I see my pictures again. Can someone confirm this for me? Thanks.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nope. Not seeing any pics on this end.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Nope. Not seeing any pics on this end.


Same here. Still broken


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I tried to upload replacements last night but was unable to do so. Something's wrong with my phone. I may have to text the pictures to myself to get it to work.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

A few inches here in VA this morning - first snow of the year after a VERY white winter last year.



















Our roads were completely untouched. Luckily it's cold enough that it's not a real wet snow, but people were still having trouble at this intersection this morning.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, I heard Fairfax and up that way was pretty bad this morning and had a lot of accidents! They were calling for around an inch here in the Shenandoah Valley but the Waynesboro area didn't see anything. Neighboring Staunton, saw a dusting though.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

dumb girl at my work house

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ge4BN6pT7T0&list=UUM5xaqhVfCBE8O9_tCXvvrQ


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

boraz said:


> dumb girl at my work house
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ge4BN6pT7T0&list=UUM5xaqhVfCBE8O9_tCXvvrQ


Why is she dumb? A Super Duty with ESOF (electronic shift on the fly) 4x4 is well known for being problematic. The hubs are vacuum operated, and any slight vacuum leak will cause them to not work. In addition, if the hub locks have never been lubed or even turned manually once in a while, the vacuum won't move them. I see this that she has has a vacuum leak and had to lock the hubs manually in order for them to work.

Or she recently had the hub locks replaced with aftermarket manual ones and forgot she had to lock them.


Sent from my awesome iPhone


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Why is she dumb? A Super Duty with ESOF (electronic shift on the fly) 4x4 is well known for being problematic. The hubs are vacuum operated, and any slight vacuum leak will cause them to not work. In addition, if the hub locks have never been lubed or even turned manually once in a while, the vacuum won't move them. I see this that she has has a vacuum leak and had to lock the hubs manually in order for them to work.
> 
> Or she recently had the hub locks replaced with aftermarket manual ones and forgot she had to lock them.
> 
> ...


she was there spinning her tires forever b4 i got my phone

at no time did she try to back up and get a new line, just continue to polish the one spot

and had to call daddy or bf to solve the problem


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

boraz said:


> she was there spinning her tires forever b4 i got my phone
> 
> at no time did she try to back up and get a new line, just continue to polish the one spot
> 
> and had to call daddy or bf to solve the problem


She probably took the boyfriends truck because bad weather and couldn't figure out why it didn't move when she turned the switch. I bet he changed the hubs and she didn't know about that.


Sent from my awesome iPhone


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

Fresh from PHL Airport:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

BigNorm4Life said:


> Fresh from PHL Airport:



Is that a LTZ BN4Life? Got any other pics of it you could post up?


----------



## cmarshLTZ (Apr 22, 2014)

This is a couple pictures of my dads Cruze in East Seneca. During the freak storm that hit the buffalo area in mid November. He was stuck there over night at the local fire hall because everything was shut down. It took him 6 hours to dig I out.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

So after he dug it out then what? It's not like he could drive anywhere.


----------



## cmarshLTZ (Apr 22, 2014)

He dug it out and got some of the local plow guys to make paths with their plow trucks and just kept going. He got yelled at by police officers as there was a travel ban but he wanted to get home. After he traveled through it for about 10 miles the roads were fine. It was a very small and heavy snow ban that just kept dumping snow on this one area and after he got out of that it was fine to drive.


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> Is that a LTZ BN4Life? Got any other pics of it you could post up?


Yup.. 2012 LTZ:


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Winter time back shot.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

For all those who might be getting the blizzard tonight into tomorrow, lets see some snow covered Cruzes.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Where are all the buried Cruze pictures?


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Forgot to take one before I dug her out. You can kind of see from the back wall of snow, it was up to the license plate on the trunk. Unfortunately our plow guy didn't really do the full job and left a hug chunk of snow unplowed in the middle of the apartment parking lot. Oh well. The study abroad kids from Iran had some fun seeing snow for the first time!


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Not covered in snow, but a little something different....


----------



## WFcruze2013 (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Kinda gave up and left it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay merc so like if ya got a 2 car garage and 2 cars why are they parked in the smow ? Or is this another optical illusion ?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not enough space and too shallow to close doors.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

My Morning wake up surprise in all It's
View attachment 132417
Smow !


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I park inside, so I don't have any fun buried shots, but here's a quick snap from this morning. I'll see about taking more later on today if I get a chance. 





Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I park inside, so I don't have any fun buried shots, but here's a quick snap from this morning. I'll see about taking more later on today if I get a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good enough. My car wasn't going anywhere the way the roads and freeway were still about 2 inches of driven on snow before it rained halfway to work. 










This is what it looked like earlier yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Good enough. My car wasn't going anywhere the way the roads and freeway were still about 2 inches of driven on snow before it rained halfway to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's about what it looked like here yesterday as well. No frigging fun, I wouldn't have gone anywhere either!! City roads were mostly packed with snow this morning, but passable if you know how to drive responsibly (of course there were plenty of accidents) not sure why school was in session though, my daughter was one of 4 kids in her class who attended today lol! 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Snowplowed my way into the driveway tonight. Time to get out the snowblower!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Yeah that's about what it looked like here yesterday as well. No frigging fun, I wouldn't have gone anywhere either!! City roads were mostly packed with snow this morning, but passable if you know how to drive responsibly (of course there were plenty of accidents) not sure why school was in session though, my daughter was one of 4 kids in her class who attended today lol!
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


All schools were closed, and a day later I seen a Semi stuck on the express lane. Some spots here and there are still sketchy.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Merc your neibor there thinks you are Nuts , and He parks in a crooked garage ... but atleast he does not have to sweep the snow off !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> Hey Merc your neibor there thinks you are Nuts , and He parks in a crooked garage ... but atleast he does not have to sweep the snow off !


That car hasn't seen the road in like 3 years, kinda like my car at 5 years. Got tools and an engine from the white car plus a bunch of other items in there. I'm normally parking on the street but I ended up parking in that day and never got out. I'll probably dig it out today depending on if it snows or not between now and when I get home.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Use to be a winter wonderland, beautiful with studded snow tires and limited slip differentials.

Now for the last 40 years, with road salt, keeping a wheel from spinning by pulsing the brakes on that wheel. Not only a lot more problems, but one big one hail of a mess.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Road salt. I've got that.

Can't keep it clean when it snows about every other day, and many days it is too cold outside to wash it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Earlier










Later


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, how about changing the name of this tread to Winter Nightmare.


----------



## WFcruze2013 (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> Ha, how about changing the name of this tread to Winter Nightmare.


Sounds about right. More snow on the way tomorrow, so there's no point in washing this filth off my Cruze...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Sounds about right. More snow on the way tomorrow, so there's no point in washing this filth off my Cruze...
> 
> View attachment 134985


I wash my lights (front and rear) even when I can't wash the car. I like to be able to see and be seen.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> I wash my lights (front and rear) even when I can't wash the car. I like to be able to see and be seen.


Yes, I do this at least every fill-up, which is about every other day. Sooner if they are getting real dirty.


----------



## cashman3000 (Jun 17, 2014)

Greetings form Canada.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

NickD said:


> Ha, how about changing the name of this tread to Winter Nightmare.



Start ye own Thread NickD ..
This 1 is for the Enthusiasts whom Love the Snow and Cold and Icecycled Cruzen ........

Ps I Hate this season Too ...


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*There's a cold wind blowin'*

.
*NASA satellite photo captures scale of the
Siberian Express deep freeze gripping the nation
*.

click image to enlarge​


----------



## WFcruze2013 (Dec 22, 2014)

Better pic than other post


----------



## WFcruze2013 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ice storm


----------



## WFcruze2013 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ice storm


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

WFcruze2013 said:


> View attachment 135433
> Better pic than other post


Was the snow that deep everywhere or was it drifting? Either way cool picture.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Waiting for the "My Cruze would have drove through that" post.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't forget to post pics of your Cruze in the snow here! It's about that time again!


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We've had close to two feet of snow in the past two weeks. Yesterday was about four inches. The last picture is looking down my street.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

obermd said:


> We've had close to two feet of snow in the past two weeks. Yesterday was about four inches. The last picture is looking down my street.


That last photo....
Need a new neighbor?


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Smurfboard , Smurfboard , Smurfboard time òyear ..Ding Darn Yuckity yuck yuck and even more Yuckity yuck yuck .

Hey OB ours just melted !

JJ wheres your pics in the Smow ?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Winter Wonderland is a horse pulling a sleigh on salt free roads.

Should start a thread on Winter Nightmares. 

Another winter nightmare is the city snowplow dumping all the snow on the road in my driveway, and they tell me, I am not allowed to pitch it back. If I don't get out there right away, will freeze as hard as a rock and have to use a pick to break it up. Not a snow removal service like they call it, but a snow moving service.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> That last photo....
> Need a new neighbor?
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


I'd love for you to buy the house next to me - since the original owners who lived there in 95 sold it we've had nothing but trash there. My wife want's me to cut down the three pines on our yard and I pointed out that then we could see the trash.

The official snow fall for Denver this season has been 10 inches, but that's measured out at DIA, which is 52 miles from me.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

brian v said:


> Smurfboard , Smurfboard , Smurfboard time òyear ..Ding Darn Yuckity yuck yuck and even more Yuckity yuck yuck .
> 
> Hey OB ours just melted !
> 
> JJ wheres your pics in the Smow ?


None with the Cruzen in the snow, mine has lucked out and stayed safe in the garage so far. I'm sure that will change before long. Only winter pic I have so far is my dad's covered in frost while mine is tucked in the garage ;P



Here's one from behind my house though.









Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> None with the Cruzen in the snow, mine has lucked out and stayed safe in the garage so far. I'm sure that will change before long. Only winter pic I have so far is my dad's covered in frost while mine is tucked in the garage ;P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you rule - your Cruze tucked in the garage staying nice and "warm" while your dad has to de-ice his. Love the picture behind your house.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Not much winter here(not that I want it)Saturday before thanksgiving we had 7" of snow but it was gone by thanksgiving and I was thankful!!!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Deer hunters sure didn't like our lack of snow, had to walk through mud, but the deer sure liked it. Sure wasn't like a couple of years ago, already had two feet of snow on the ground and really piled up at the edge of the driveway.

Suppose to get an inch tomorrow morning, but should melt off by noon. Ha, when I had kids living here, they could build their own garages.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Four more inches during the Broncos game last night.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

obermd said:


> Sounds like you rule - your Cruze tucked in the garage staying nice and "warm" while your dad has to de-ice his. Love the picture behind your house.


Haha, well that makes me seem heartless! He was visiting for Thanksgiving. The other space in my garage is occupied by the non-running '53 :/ 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Haha, well that makes me seem heartless! He was visiting for Thanksgiving. The other space in my garage is occupied by the non-running '53 :/
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


Ha, you are terrible like me, daughter came home for Thanksgiving, wasn't about to move my Supra out in the cold so her car would have a nice warm spot to sleep.

Cars do sleep, don't they?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Ha, you are terrible like me, daughter came home for Thanksgiving, wasn't about to move my Supra out in the cold so her car would have a nice warm spot to sleep.
> 
> Cars do sleep, don't they?


The question is do they dream? I know Androids dream of electric sheep.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

This all I got from the 22nd of last month. 4 days later I was outside no jacket trying to BBQ again.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> This all I got from the 22nd of last month. 4 days later I was outside no jacket trying to BBQ again.


Sounds like Iowa!

I woke up to snow on the trees this morning. It's suppose to be 50 on Friday. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

Had about 1/2" of ice coating the vehicle after three hours of miserable ice pellets when I came home from Thanksgiving. Always sucks being out on the road the first day it gets slick because of crazy drivers. 

On the plus side, I was very happy with the Bosch Icon wipers. They seem to be a bit better than the Trico beams I had last last season.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2015)

Curious on how the Cruze handles wintery road conditions? My wife is nervous and says she'd rather drive our Audi in the winter, I told her that FWD with traction control and stability control it should perform decently.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Curious on how the Cruze handles wintery road conditions? My wife is nervous and says she'd rather drive our Audi in the winter, I told her that FWD with traction control and stability control it should perform decently.


No front wheel drive will handle slick conditions as well as an all wheel drive. That said, the Cruze, when equipped with good tires, handles fairly well in the winter. It's a heavy car which helps.

Also, let your wife drive the Audi. If you're nervous in winter conditions you're more likely to panic and make mistakes. Winter driving isn't nearly as forgiving of mistakes as summer driving.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2015)

obermd said:


> No front wheel drive will handle slick conditions as well as an all wheel drive. That said, the Cruze, when equipped with good tires, handles fairly well in the winter. It's a heavy car which helps.
> 
> Also, let your wife drive the Audi. If you're nervous in winter conditions you're more likely to panic and make mistakes. Winter driving isn't nearly as forgiving of mistakes as summer driving.


I don't care what she drives, she probably just nervous because it has been quite a few years since she hasn't had an AWD vehicle to drive.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Its looks good dirty in my snowy driveway, love it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

From our big snow storm here in VA a couple weeks ago...


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Curious on how the Cruze handles wintery road conditions? My wife is nervous and says she'd rather drive our Audi in the winter, I told her that FWD with traction control and stability control it should perform decently.


And is a lot less expensive to repair if someone happens to come along that doesn't know how to drive in those conditions!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I have to hand IT to Starks ....this guy fell head over heels with a chevy cruze and now he gets to feel the pain in the butt concerns with the all dreaded New Car in the Smow and More Smow ...

Hay Starks Darn Dang Ding ya get used to IT or ya Don't ...Atleast yer riding in some Style ..That's all that counts some days ........


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

We got 10" in Middle TN. Very rare down here. Usually we get 2" and then it's gone by noon.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

We had fun for the past 3 days with one of those days including my car sliding down the driveway as I was inside the house.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

*Springtime in the Rockies*

Close to a foot of heavy wet snow on my driveway. I-70 is closed both west to Silverthorne and east to Limon. Blizzard conditions across the entire north eastern quarter of Colorado today.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I can't play as I never had winter this year in my part of Upstate NY.

I'm good with that.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> Close to a foot of heavy wet snow on my driveway. I-70 is closed both west to Silverthorne and east to Limon. Blizzard conditions across the entire north eastern quarter of Colorado today.


 Move West young man, move West. Its been close to 100 for most of the month of March out here:angry:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Move West young man, move West. Its been close to 100 for most of the month of March out here:angry:


Not a chance. I'd rather deal with snow than California shake-n-bake. I actually like snow.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Hatch in the snow! (Pic came out a little blurry.... That wind is cold!)


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

UpstateNYBill said:


> I can't play as I never had winter this year in my part of Upstate NY.
> 
> I'm good with that.





UpstateNYBill said:


> Hatch in the snow! (Pic came out a little blurry.... That wind is cold!)
> 
> View attachment 211042


LOL got your wish, now didn't you?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> LOL got your wish, now didn't you?


!
I'd rather skip winter every year, but that ain't happening until I move south someday lol


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Finally put the winter tires on, and ready to do battle with the messy roads in the morning...


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Expecting 2 to 3 feet of snow today. I got sent home from work, and had to "plow" my way into the driveway about 9:30 this morning. Three hours later and the hatch is getting buried, with plenty more snow on the way.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

UpstateNYBill said:


> I can't play as I never had winter this year in my part of Upstate NY.
> 
> I'm good with that.





Merc6 said:


> LOL got your wish, now didn't you?





UpstateNYBill said:


> Expecting 2 to 3 feet of snow today. I got sent home from work, and had to "plow" my way into the driveway about 9:30 this morning. Three hours later and the hatch is getting buried, with plenty more snow on the way.
> 
> View attachment 224266
> View attachment 224274


LOL , you must have said it again this year. Snow here looked like the pics I posted last year but not a Cruze. I'll probably add it to my build thread later on.


----------



## MARIA_SIMONE (Jan 31, 2017)

I couldn't do it! Much respect lol!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> LOL , you must have said it again this year. Snow here looked like the pics I posted last year but not a Cruze. I'll probably add it to my build thread later on.


Ha! I thought I was going to make it through the winter without any major snowfall until last week.

sigh....


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Ha! I thought I was going to make it through the winter without any major snowfall until last week.
> 
> sigh....


100 Degrees yesterday according to the CRUZE!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> 100 Degrees yesterday according to the CRUZE!


Trade weather for a few days? This could be yours!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Trade weather for a few days? This could be yours!


I'll trade with you. It's been in the mid to upper 70s the past couple of weeks here in Denver. I'm hoping for a big dump of snow in the storm that's coming towards us.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Forgot about this thread!

Guess I should have put this picture here...


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Did everyone forget about this thread?

My hatch is buried, and it's still snowing...


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

We got between 3-5 inches of dry snow last night and with all the wind left little snow on #3(son's car) sits outside while #4 (my car) is in the garage. Sorry I don't have good pics.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Patman said:


> We got between 3-5 inches of dry snow last night and with all the wind left little snow on #3(son's car) sits outside while #4 (my car) is in the garage. Sorry I don't have good pics.


I'll take it! I got over a foot. Now the wind is blowing and it will drift like crazy.

Someday, I will be moving to Florida. I will start a thread along the lines of "Beach Cruze pics", if I remember.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Smow , Smow and more Smow .. I don't see a wonderland in the Smow .

So whom goes out and turns the nannies off to drift down the Smowy streets ... I do , I do ...................................................................


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> Smow , Smow and more Smow .. I don't see a wonderland in the Smow .
> 
> So whom goes out and turns the nannies off to drift down the Smowy streets ... I do , I do ...................................................................


Eeeek! Another drifting Mustang! How many snowmen did you run over today?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Eeeek! Another drifting Mustang! How many snowmen did you run over today?


Smowmens 0 ! Practice , practice , practice .


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Did y’all hear about the 10ft tall Kentucky smowman?

FINAL SCORE:
Smowman - 1
Vandals - 0

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/peters...ry-to-plow-down-giant-snowman-hit-tree-stump/

I particulary like the last photo of the tire tracks and grille imprint...priceless.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Rivergoer said:


> Did y’all hear about the 10ft tall Kentucky smowman?
> 
> FINAL SCORE:
> Smowman - 1
> ...


I saw that!

I think it was a FORD.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Last one of the season I hope, considering it is actually spring!

Halfway shoveled out...


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

UpstateNYBill said:


> View attachment 284600


YIKES! We only had flurries/showers here yesterday.

Would appreciate you keeping this up there though, if you don't mind!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Cruzen18 said:


> YIKES! We only had flurries/showers here yesterday.
> 
> Would appreciate you keeping this up there though, if you don't mind!


What? It was only about 30 inches of snow!


----------

